# Gateway Closes All Stores!!!!



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Gateway decided monday that they are closing ALL of their retail stores across the country and revamping their line up. They said they were not making enough profit to keep them open.

For More Details: http://www.internetnews.com/bus-news/article.php/2111131


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Opening the stores was the worst mistake Gateway ever made. The decision to close them has been long expected, especially since E-Machines took over.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Opening the stores was the worst mistake Gateway ever made. The decision to close them has been long expected, especially since E-Machines took over.


I thought Gateway bought E-Machines? So, E-Machines bought Gateway? :eek2:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Gateway bought E-machines on paper, spending about $266 million (50 million shares, 30 million cash) to acquire privately held E-machines.

In fact however its more of a merger. E-machine's CEO is now Gateway's CEO. Gateway's old head remains as Chairman.

I do agree however that opening up the Gateway stores was a mistake. I buy about half my computers from Gateway, and have never been in a store since their opening day. They were an unneeded showcase.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Danny. I worded my post the way I did because although Gateway officially "bought" E-Machines, it was certainly not from a position of strength. E-Machines is the company that came into the relationship from the position of strength, although neither company had anywhere near the market strength of Dell or HP.

The original story linked at the top of the thread is a little out of date. Gateway is now closing ALL its stores on April 9.


> POWAY, Calif. (AP) - Troubled computer maker Gateway Inc. announced Thursday that it will shutter all its retail stores next week, eliminating 2,500 jobs, or nearly 40 percent of its work force.
> 
> The company, based in the San Diego suburb of Poway, said its 188 stores will close April 9, and workers will be dismissed as the retail operations wind down.


http://www.omaha.com/index.php?u_pg=46&u_sid=1054068


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Dell has done the retail stores right! They only have a limited number of them in only high income places, I though Gateway would close them down sooner or later, my Gateway country has about 20 sales reps on the floor and almost no customers.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Opening the stores was the worst mistake Gateway ever made. The decision to close them has been long expected, especially since E-Machines took over.


 I agree. Best Buy threatening to sever the relationship with Gateway/EMachines due to the fact that they were a competitor was the final nail in the coffin.

I will miss being able to go see the units before I buy them, but the old way worked fine for me as I have owned Gateways since 1990 and will simply use the net to place my orders.

It will be intersting to see what happens now with their fledgling CE business. Most are comfortable buying a computer sight unseen, but I don't see it happening with plasma TVs. I wonder if an expanded relationship with Best Buy and other retailers will now occur......


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I have a friend that subs out to Gateway doing plasma tv installs, he recently told me that there is is 35% failure rate with units that he has installed.

Bob


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Sandman said:


> I have a friend that subs out to Gateway doing plasma tv installs, he recently told me that there is is 35% failure rate with units that he has installed.
> 
> Bob


They are Terrable!!! I Have 2. One has been replaced 4 times and repaired twice. The second one was replaced once! I Have Had BAD Luck With Them. :nono2:


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Sandman said:


> I have a friend that subs out to Gateway doing plasma tv installs, he recently told me that there is is 35% failure rate with units that he has installed.
> 
> Bob


From the experience of people I know who have bought plasma screens, and none of them Gateway, that is one technology I'm going to give a pass. It just isn't ready or perhaps never will be ready. When it works, it is beautiful, but there are too many "gotchas" inherent to the technology itself, regardless of the brand. Of the 8 friends who have plasma screens, all of them say they wish they'd waited and regret paying the price they did for their screens.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

TechTv says that the Gateway plasma's for around $3,000 are not as high resolution as the other HD tv's and plasma's. Also I heard this about a year or two ago that they were going to close their stores, heard a few rumors that they were going out of business, although I see that is not true.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

They are considered "enhanced resolution". Better than DVD but NOT HD. Something like 800 lines of resolution or something.

If you DO want to buy one, head to a Gateway store this week as all of the retail stores are closing 4/9. It's not clear what they will do to show their products (TVs need to be seen, not many will buy them sight unseen via mail order or the internet)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They could have them available in retail stores, or have a particular retail chain carry their product, in which would save a bunch on costs of operating a store.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I would expect them to try and use their e-machine retailers for store space..... Even with the problems Gateway DID sell more plasma TVs last year than anyone else so that may be attractive to BestBuy or another emachine partner.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Most of Gateways plasmas are ED, not HD, they are only 480p. that is a BIG downside! I have also heard that they are really bad from some of my friends that have them, always need to be fixed or replaced.
"From the experience of people I know who have bought plasma screens, and none of them Gateway, that is one technology I'm going to give a pass. It just isn't ready or perhaps never will be ready. When it works, it is beautiful, but there are too many "gotchas" inherent to the technology itself, regardless of the brand.'
~ you are correct! Plasmas are not ready to be bought yet and I don't think that they ever willl be, considering you must refill their gas after 8-10 years of average use, costing a lot of money. they also are energy hogs and produce alot of heat, along with some not even including any tuner at all. I would go with LCD anyday over plasma, in fact that is what I did.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

People demand INSTANT gratification today. I always thought a computer store that stocked nothing was a waste. Your computer dies Most want to go home with a replacement now!

The closed my local gatreway awhile ago, I never missed it.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Never been in one, no loss to me...


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

JohnGfun said:


> Gateway decided monday that they are closing ALL of their retail stores across the country and revamping their line up. They said they were not making enough profit to keep them open.
> 
> For More Details: http://www.internetnews.com/bus-news/article.php/2111131


This is no surprise and the tech. research firms (e.g. Gartner) have been predicting this for a while. GW's combined overhead (cost of stores plus local sales tax that e-tailers typically avoid) amounted to about a 20% hit on their bottom line. Closing the retail stores will bring about more competitive pricing, so that's good news for the consumer. While they still have a ways to go, GW is at least moving in the right direction.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

:shrug: Clearance sales?


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yip, I was just at mine, big clearence, everything was almost gone, they only had a few digital cameras, old computers and new plasmas at only 15% off. overy other item had been sold.


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

mini1 said:


> Plasmas are not ready to be bought yet and I don't think that they ever willl be, considering you must refill their gas after 8-10 years of average use,


That is an Urban Myth; *totally* false. You no more have to replace the gas in a plasma TV than you do in a florescent light. Unfortunately, a lot of sales people seem to be spreading this lie - just another example of how clueless many of them are.

That said, I believe LCD and DLP and some of the other newer technologies will drive plasmas into oblivion.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have read indipendent studies of plasma's and they found that they must be refilled on average after 8-10 years of 3-5 hours of daily use, so I am going to have to go with the studies. we will start to see what happends in a few years when plasma's in residental homes start to go, or not?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Were there plasma TVs 8 years ago?


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

mini1 said:


> I have read indipendent studies of plasma's and they found that they must be refilled on average after 8-10 years of 3-5 hours of daily use, so I am going to have to go with the studies. we will start to see what happends in a few years when plasma's in residental homes start to go, or not?


What "independent studies"? Consumer Reports? :lol: One of the home theater mags (SGHT?) recently did a "top ten myths about home theater" where they totally debunked this story. Sorry, but science wins out over fantasy every time. We don't have to wait a "few years", we just have to understand how plasma TVs work to know this is nonsense.

For a reality check:

http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.com/ISEO-rgbtcspd/reviews/20030930/plasma_myths.html

Myth #3: Plasma TVs leak gas and require periodic "re-charging"
Fact: Every plasma TV is a completely sealed unit. In fact, it's permanently sealed when the panel is manufactured. Each individual cell in a plasma panel is sealed. So, a plasma TV will never require any refilling or recharging of its neon-xenon gas.

Sadly, some salespeople at national retail chains have been known to tell customers not only that plasma TVs leak, but also that recharging the gas would be covered by an extended warranty! (This actually happened to well-known HDTV expert Gary Merson, who described the encounter in the September/October 2003 issue of The Perfect Vision.) If a salesperson ever tries to sell you this line, do yourself a favor and head for the door.

and from http://hometheater.about.com/cs/television/f/aaplasmafaq3.htm

The gas in a Plasma television does not leak in such a way that more gas can be pumped in. Each pixel element is a completely sealed structure, including the charging plates and plasma gas. If a pixel element fails, it cannot be repaired physically or by "recharging" the gas.

and from http://www.expertentertainment.com:

Plasma TV's Leak
There are those in the AV industry who blame this rumor on unscrupulous major warehouse retailers who make a generous profit selling extended warranties. The story goes that uneducated salespeople will tell consumers that their plasma TV may leak, leaving only a black and white picture where there was once color. This is of course absurd. If the gas inside the tube leaked, there would be NO picture. But, the stories are out there, and an unwitting customer might be suckered into buying an expensive and probably unnecessary warranty.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll take my plasma intravenously, thank you! :sure:

Re: Gateway retail stores - I was surprised when they opened some years ago. Visited one near Norcross GA several times - like walking into a car showroom - same atomosphere, salespeople waiting to pounce. Never bought anything.

Not surprised to hear they are closing. So long. No great loss to me. :shrug:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

They extract plasma out of me every four weeks. But that's another topic.

There are friends I know who have purchased Gateway systems who had nothing but problems. Could be operator error. However, it is impossible for me to recommend a brand since "I build my own".


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not saying that plasma's leak gas, they use it when they are running just like a standard tube set uses gas in the projector lense, and that is why tube sets go green screen after so many hours of use and then they will not turn on at all after a while. Plasma's will not go green screen, they will go yellow since a pixel, contains a red, green and blue light source, if it is activated for long periods, the pixel begins to age prematurely. This is due to the shorter life span of the blue phosphor gas which, as it ages, generates a yellowish tint. since they don't use a projector, pixels will start to fail and then you will have holes in your picture, or dimed, yellow pixels for the most part. Everything runs on something and plasma's can't run forever.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

here is is what I found in quite a few studies online. It directly supports what I said before, my life span was off by a few years, but close. "LCD comes out ahead in regards to life span. Plasma TVs generally have a life span of 20,000 - 30,000 hours according to manufactures. This compares to around 50,000 - 80,000 hours for the LCD backlight. Also, since Liquid Crystal Televisions use a backlight, this backlight can be replaced on some models if needed. Assuming 4 hours of viewing per day, *a Plasma TV will last approximately 13 years*, *compared to an LCD TV that would last around 25-40 years.* In either case, you will likely get a lot of viewing pleasure out of both types."


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The only Gateway store I ever really considered buying anything from was the factory direct outlet store in Sioux Falls, SD. As opposed to most of the stores, you could actually buy computers there and take them home. Returns, refurbished, etc. units, that were less than regular price.


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

mini1 said:


> here is is what I found in quite a few studies online. It directly supports what I said before,


No, what you said before was that plasma screens leak gas, and need to be periodically "recharged", which is untrue. The lifespan issue is unrelated. All televisions, regardless of the technology involved, will fail eventually. It is reasonable to expect to get 10+ years out of any set, though most people replace them before that much time goes by, especially these days, with the technology constantly advancing the way it is.

My bedroom TV, a 14-year-old 27" Mitsubishi, recently bit the dust. I moved my HDTV into my bedroom to replace it, and bought another, larger HDTV to replace that one! And I expect to replace it, too, in 2 or 3 years, with a fixed-pixel device, whatever happens to be "hot" at that time. Probably LCD or DLP, or one of the variants that will be hitting the market soon. I would have done so now, but my budget didn't allow for LCD or DLP, and I don't think they are quite ready for prime time yet. CRTs still provide the most bang for the buck, but I expect prices on the fixed-pixel devices to drop dramatically over the next few years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

anyone buying a gateway computer has to be out of there head. you don'r have to be a rocket scientist to put your own box together. pick and choose your own cutting edge guts and peripherals
might cost a little more but you'll be much better off.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I went into a Gateway store today and they sold out of almost everything offering discounts of up to 40% off. 

I also went into Circuit City and looked at their tv's. A sales person showed me where they had a name brand tv that he said was only there for 3 or 4 months and he showed me the pixels that have already went out showing me the yellow tint to those pixels. It was a plasma tv. I will not buy a plasma tv after seeing that.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Putting your own PC would be fine for some but most consumers do not want to do that. Add to that the market for laptops and the Gatewats, Dells and HPs have al arge market.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Stosh I never once said that they "leak gas". I said they need to refilled or recharged to get more then 13 (I said 8-10 from memory, but 13 is more correct) or so years out of them. Also....
"It is reasonable to expect to get 10+ years out of any set" Yip, I will be getting 25-40 years out of my LCD, and I will not have to replace anything to get there, and you will have gone thru 3-5 plasma's. But that is not realistic, I would never keep a TV for more than 20 years, but resale will most likely be higher on something that works, then something that is dead.


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

mini1 said:


> Stosh I never once said that they "leak gas". I said they need to refilled or recharged


OK, fine, though I don't see how they could need to be "recharged" unless they leaked. But regardless, what you said is still *NOT TRUE*! It isn't even possible - the cells are sealed! Why is that so hard for you to accept, when the proof has been provided to you? I know people believe what they want to believe, regardless of the facts, but please...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Stosh, some people find it very difficult to admit they were wrong, including myself at times. One of you needs to let it go. Please? :grin:


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Stosh, are you saying that once a plasma goes yellow, its gone? it can't be recharged or refilled? If yes, I would have to agree, even though I think there is some way to extend their life, besides not turning it on. so do you agree that out of a plasma left untouched/unchanged and an LCD left untouched/unchanged, the LCD would last much longer?


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

mini1 said:


> so do you agree that out of a plasma left untouched/unchanged and an LCD left untouched/unchanged, the LCD would last much longer?


That could well be, but I don't really care that much. Both would last well beyond what I would need from a TV. Picture *quality* is my number one concern; how long the set lasts is less important to me than the "wow" factor I get as I watch my DVDs and HD broadcasts.

With that in mind, it seems to me that LCD and DLP are both better technologies than plasma. When the time comes for me to buy a fixed-pixel device, I'll take a long hard look at everything that is available, and make my decision. If I were buying today, I'd most likely go for LCD or DLP (HD2+).


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Stosh is looks as though we have reached an agreement.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Next stop, peace in the middle east.


----------

